

Foveated 3D Graphics [pdf] - doorhammer
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/176610/foveated_final15.pdf

======
Terr_
Gaze-tracking is also going to change depth-of-field and HDR effects. Right
now both of them generally suck, because the computer doesn't really know
where you're glancing on the screen.

~~~
doorhammer
Yeah; I'm mostly interested in this for HD VR applications where the screen
necessarily needs to be at a much higher resolution to cover a wide field of
view, and being able to dynamically adjust depth-of-field effects and such
would also be pretty interesting. I wonder how much it would impact the
perceived reality of the situation

